# dfwfishbox



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey DFW folks check out out local forums!

www.dfwfishbox.com


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

rolloffhill said:


> Hey DFW folks check out out local forums!
> 
> www.dfwfishbox.com


I go by once in a while...


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

milalic said:


> I go by once in a while...


I go by a little more often now. Good people there!


----------



## masroberts9 (Oct 14, 2008)

I practically live there.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

It is a great forum with many fine respectful folks and admin, eventhough they gave me grief over my signature when I first signed on. It is all cool now though  I wish my city had a comparable forum.


----------

